# Ceramic BB for TCR Advanced SL?



## G A /\/\ /\/\ A (Apr 27, 2009)

I've heard that there are no ceramic BB options for the TCR Advanced SL.

Are there?

When ordering a BB for this frame, what kind of BB do I order? "Press Fit" is what the Giant website says, but i don't see any BB's advertised by that description...

Thanks


----------



## shortpull (Jul 27, 2005)

giant uses the BB86 press-in BB's on the tcr advanced sl. i haven't seen any of shimano's for order on the web. but i didn't look that hard. enduro does offer a BB86 with ceramic bearings.


----------



## G A /\/\ /\/\ A (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Shortpull, good catch.


----------



## shortpull (Jul 27, 2005)

actually, i'm sort of confused now. talked to a mechanic and a local shop that claimed giants use BB30. i don't know whether he's right.

looking at my 09 tcr, the right side cup has 'shimano SM-FC7800' on the edge of it i didn't bother to take the crank off to look at the left side. but doing a seach on that part number returns a bunch of hits of the regular (external cup) bb.

so shimano uses the same part number for external and press in cup bb's? like i said,
i'm confused now.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

Giant calls their bb BB86. It's the same dimesions as a standard english external cup bb but enclosed within the wider bb shell. It uses any of the newer standard cranksets from Shimano and others. The BB30 is not only wider but the axle is also larger in diameter and can only use a BB30 crankset. You can use a standard crankset in a BB30 only if you install an adapter in the bb that reduces the diameter of the bb. That kind of defeats the advantages of the BB30. The only thing in common is they both use press in bearings.


----------



## bja (Aug 22, 2006)

yup Bluechip is right! giant uses BB86 and not BB30. the two are different types of BBs. i got my BB for the advanced sl from my LBS. and there is a ceramic version being sold by superfly cycles
http://www.superflycycles.com/servlet/-strse-429/Enduro-Zero-Ceramic-PressIn/Detail


----------

